# When to start adding bloom nutes??



## kingding2385 (Aug 1, 2008)

i use fox farms nutes for my plants and on the bottles it says "switch to fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom at first signs of flowering."

now does that mean start the bloom nutes when you first notice pre-flowers? or does it mean start the bloom nutes at the first signs of bud production?


----------



## jmello (Aug 1, 2008)

the earlier the better...but i usually wait on nutes until i know its fem cuz i grow from seed and thers no need to waste nutes on a male (to me anyways)


----------



## wackymack (Aug 1, 2008)

start addding bloom ferts when you decide to flower it no earlier,dont use bloom ferts when it preflowers when ur on 18/6 or 24/0

start bloomin when u 12/12


----------



## jmello (Aug 1, 2008)

o i meant 12/12...didnt realize the pre flower part of that thread


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Good thread but this is my first outdoor grow ... when do i know to start using them without the classic 12/12 approach ?


----------



## wackymack (Aug 1, 2008)

prob in a few weeks is when they should start flowering outdoors


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

cheers dude


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 1, 2008)

I use bloom nutes one feeding before I start the 12/12 cycle. I recommend this.


----------



## kingding2385 (Aug 2, 2008)

tommyfergie1 said:


> Good thread but this is my first outdoor grow ... when do i know to start using them without the classic 12/12 approach ?


 

that is my problem too tommy. i've done previous indoor grows but this is my first outdoor grow and i wasn't sure when to had the bloom nutes, because i'm not going with the 12/12 strategy. 2 of my plants have female preflowers now.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

just wait a few more weeks till they start to really flower


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 3, 2008)

i think im going to have to


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

this is "advanced"???????


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

he he. dont forget about the transition phase. why dont you just google sunrise/sunset times for your eres and actualy know the day/night schedule so you can use it properly


----------



## Rexob715 (Aug 7, 2008)

According the chart that came with my Fox Farm nutes, it recommends using Big bloom as a seedling or in week 1.

Grow Big is recommended starting week 2 along with Big Bloom. 

To me, this did not make sense, but I am a rookie and who am I to really know??? So, should I start using Grow Big only??

Of course I started out with 33% of recommended dosage.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, you can add them whenever YOU want, but you should probably wait till there are pistols at every node. Then add your ferts so that it can utilize them properly, and actually bud, but it's your plant. Experiment.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

Rexob715 said:


> According the chart that came with my Fox Farm nutes, it recommends using Big bloom as a seedling or in week 1.
> 
> Grow Big is recommended starting week 2 along with Big Bloom.
> 
> ...


I have used the big bloom and the grow big and it isnt really anything speacial..But i would use grow-big for veg then combine them adding big bloom for flower


----------



## bonz (Aug 7, 2008)

here`s a schedule that works well.


weekly schedual (dirt & hydro IF you change the water weekly) and Phasic feeding for bubblers.
Phasic shedules can be followed for soil-- but do not work as well!

ALL MEASURES ARE PER U.S. GALLON...
Hope this helps!!!


*EDITED NOTE FOR PHASIC FEEDINGS!!!*
Unless your Nutes specific schedule tells you what to do for sprouting and seedling, you need to cut back on the nutes for that stage BEFORE youconsider it to be "phase one"
Week ONE is NOT as soon as they are sprouted and have leaves! Week one is after they have 4 sets of true leaves---
Start your new seedlings in JUST Ph adjusted water (can use hydrogard & superthrive)
When they get their 3rd set of leaves--add HALF of the amound called for in phase 1 of your phasic schedule--
When they open another 2 sets of leaves (fully!) then add the other 1/2 to bring it to the amount required for "Phase 1" this will greatly reduce the possibility of nute-burn or over feeding...and allows the babies to adjust to the nutes easier.

*FOX FARMS SCHEDULE

*Product list:

Grow Big--$16
Tiger Bloom--$16
Big Bloom --$16
Open Seseme--$23
ChaChing--$23
Beastie Bloom --$23
And the Optional : Bush Doctor Sledgehammer--$26

There is a 3-pack available for $65 of Open Sesame, Cha Ching and Beastie Bloom IF you can find it!

The last 4 Products are used in small quantities and only at specific times during the grow -- so if you know someone who wanted to go in on the 3-pack with ya, it would be worth it!

Here's the FoxFarms Feeding Schedule for Soil... Hydro is MUCH more complex, unless you use bubblersthen you can follow a Phasic feeding schedule (At end of weekly schedule!)


FOX FARMS FEEDING SCHEDULES


WEEKLY FEEDING- per Gallon
Sprouting and week 1--BigBloom 2TBS
week 2-- 2tsp Grow Big + 2TBS Big Bloom
Week 3--3tsp Grow Big + 2TBS Big Bloom
Week 4--JUST 3 tspGrow Big + 1/4 tsp Open Sesame
Week 5 same as week 4 unless going 12/12--

Week 5- OR--day 1 of 12/12-- 2 tsp Tiger Bloom +1TBS Big Bloom + 1/2 tsp Open Sesame
Week 6--same as above
Week 7-- 2 Tsp Grow Big + 2 tsp Tiger Bloom +1TBS Big Bloom + 1/4 tsp Beastie Bloom
Week 8-- 2Tsp Grow Big + 2 tsp Tiger Bloom +1TBS Big Bloom + 1/2 tsp Beastie Bloom
Week 9-- 2 tsp Tiger Bloom +1TBS Big Bloom + 1/4 tsp Cha Ching
week 10-- Same as above
Week 11--2 tsp Tiger Bloom +1TBS Big Bloom + 1/2 tsp Cha Ching


At beginning of week 11--Check Trichomes-- Flush if ready.. otherwise, continue as with week 11 every week until you flush!


Also recomended--but not a nessesity--
Bush Doctor Sledgehammer (prevents lock-out)
use 2 drops per gallon of water between feedings starting in week 4 of 12/12



PHASIC SHEDULE: (per gallon)
(follow this for bubblers, OR you can use these amounts when watering in soilbut is not as good as the weekly schedule for soil!)

New Clones, or when seedlings get 3 sets of leaves- 1tsp Grow Big + 2tsp Big Bloom
Week 3 of veg (unless going 12/12) ADD 1tsp Grow big + 2 tsp Big Bloom
4 Days Before going 12/12- Add ¼ tsp Open Sesame
Day 1 of 12/12 Drain Reservoir & refill. Add 2 tsp Tiger Bloom + 1TBS Big Bloom + ½ tsp Open Sesame
Week 3 of 12/12Add ¼ tsp Beastie Bloom
Week 5 of 12/12Drain and refill reservoir Add 2 tsp Grow Big + 1 tsp Tiger bloom + 1 TBS Big Bloom + ¼ tsp Cha ching
3-5 Days Before harvest-- Drain and refill reservoir add 2 drops Sledgehammer


keep the res filled in between feedings with ph adjusted water--



The reasonFox Farms doesn't list nutes for weeks 2 & 4 is that it ASSUMES your res won't go down, so you won't NEED any additional nutes (if your res stays full- great!)..
but if the plants are pretty big, or the room is warm/dry-- they can need refilling up to 3-4x a week!!! The chart doesn't take that into account--
Remember-- feed AT MOST 1x each week-- only water in-between!
Use additional nutes from week one at 1/2 rate until in flower (between recomended feeds) then in flower-- for additional feeds, use the nutes from the 1st week of flower at 1/2 rate in between...again--NEVER feed more than 1x a week!

Bubblers MAY use the weekly Schedules-- BUT ONLY if you use an ec/ppm meter to keep the levels where they should be....
an ec around 1.2-1.5 in veg.. then 1.5 -1.7 in flower unlitt the last 2-3 weeks... then can go as high as 2.0. Watch yor plants! they'll tell you if you are over/under feeding!

source : smokin moose


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you sure u don't work for foxfarmsLOL thats 143$ worth of nutes,thats insane for how much bud that could realistically come off the plant


----------



## bonz (Aug 7, 2008)

you dont use the whole thing every time. it lasts a long time


----------



## bonz (Aug 7, 2008)

i actualy prefer pure blend pro.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

bonz said:


> you dont use the whole thing every time. it lasts a long time


I know you don't use it all up at once,but comon 143$ for nutes?? Unless you know what your doing and can make more then that per plant,then its not really ideal for new growers.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 7, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Are you sure u don't work for foxfarmsLOL thats 143$ worth of nutes,thats insane for how much bud that could realistically come off the plant


Big Bloom is just a supplement. You need to use Tiger Bloom with it During flowering. That's why you didn't see any improvement.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Big Bloom is just a supplement. You need to use Tiger Bloom with it During flowering. That's why you didn't see any improvement.


Ok???he didnt ask about tigerbloom,he asked what order would be best for what he was using,big bloom,and grow big..i used the tiger bloom and the big bloom together as they came packaged together,and for how much it cost it wasn't that great.You dont need all these bs expensive nutes to grow moster buds,people have been doing it for years without the help of any of these nutes they try to sell us today, telling us we can get twice the yield if we buy there 25$ bottle of nutes.As fdd once said in a post similar to this thread "its all BS"


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 7, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Ok???he didnt ask about tigerbloom,he asked what order would be best for what he was using,big bloom,and grow big..i used the tiger bloom and the big bloom together as they came packaged together,and for how much it cost it wasn't that great.You dont need all these bs expensive nutes to grow moster buds,people have been doing it for years without the help of any of these nutes they try to sell us today, telling us we can get twice the yield if we buy there 25$ bottle of nutes.As fdd once said in a post similar to this thread "its all BS"


If you payed $25 for a 32 oz. bottle of nutes then you got ass fucked. And its not bs. Look dude, if you are a cheap fuck then just admit it.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> If you payed $25 for a 32 oz. bottle of nutes then you got ass fucked. And its not bs. Look dude, if you are a cheap fuck then just admit it.


Yea i guess im a cheap fuck for not buying into bullshit propaganda, Obviously you dont know anything about growing because you rely on a synthetic fert to grow...I have seen plants bigger then you,grown in natural soil, using just plain old hose water.Until i see 8ft tall plants growing in your backyard ,then you can take your disrespect and shove it little boi and for your information i never said i payed 25$ for a 32ounce bottle of your crappy nutes, it was merely a generalisation of what bs stories they lay on you to get you to buy it. I spend about 50$ per season for my soil,my nutes,clone gel,and other random things i use, if i sold all my buds i could easily make 20x the amount back in profits.Read GK's book and maybe you will see great bud can come from very little costs.
*
*


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Yea i guess im a cheap fuck for not buying into bullshit propaganda, Obviously you dont know anything about growing because you rely on a synthetic fert to grow...I have seen plants bigger then you,grown in natural soil, using just plain old hose water.Until i see 8ft tall plants growing in your backyard ,then you can take your disrespect and shove it little boi and for your information i never said i payed 25$ for a 32ounce bottle of your crappy nutes, it was merely a generalisation of what bs stories they lay on you to get you to buy it. I spend about 50$ per season for my soil,my nutes,clone gel,and other random things i use, if i sold all my buds i could easily make 20x the amount back in profits.Read GK's book and maybe you will see great bud can come from very little costs.
> *
> *


You don't know shit about me. lol Yes all your bullshit is generalizations. That the problem. Seeing that you like to exagerate about how much a bottle of nutes costs I'm thinking you are also lying about the 8ft plants....more like 5-6 foot maybe? LMAO

If you think nutes are BS then you are an idiot. No need for us to reply to each other.

That 6 foot plant might have been a sativa. Ever heard of those bubba?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> You don't know shit about me. lol Yes all your bullshit is generalizations. That the problem. Seeing that you like to exagerate about how much a bottle of nutes costs I'm thinking you are also lying about the 8ft plants....more like 5-6 foot maybe? LMAO
> 
> If you think nutes are BS then you are an idiot. No need for us to reply to each other.
> 
> That 6 foot plant might have been a sativa. Ever heard of those bubba?



bullsh*t, ........... View attachment 166524


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bullsh*t, ........... View attachment 166524


I guess im not crazy after all


----------



## kingding2385 (Aug 8, 2008)

now thats a big fuckin plant.....



also, what kind of nutes do you guys use? like i said earlier, i use the fox farms line


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bullsh*t, ........... View attachment 166524


Do you use nutes? 
i know plants can get up to 20 ft so settle down Chucklenuts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Do you use nutes?
> i know plants can get up to 20 ft so settle down Chucklenuts.


me settle down? did you see my garden? did you see my smile? i think i'm the most settled person around here. all this pot i'm buried in and all. 



i use only this ..........  nothing more nothing less, and LOTS of it. 


now where are the pics of YOUR 8 footers? since you seem to have this all figured out.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> me settle down? did you see my garden? did you see my smile? i think i'm the most settled person around here. all this pot i'm buried in and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy SHIT!! You use nutes? Did you spend $25 on each of those nutes? Because if you did then according to some on this thread you are a stupid mofo. I'm not saying that. I think nutes help greatly and as you just pointed out so do you.

Now you responded to my post with a "bullshit". Why? Did I miss something?

I just posted that 20ft plants are possible yet very rare. Growing a plant isn't that hard if you do the right things and I could grow big plants if I wanted but don't. You really think the size of your plants matter? lol Come on. Like I said settle down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Holy SHIT!! You use nutes? Did you spend $25 on each of those nutes? Because if you did then according to some on this thread you are a stupid mofo. I'm not saying that. I think nutes help greatly and as you just pointed out so do you.
> 
> Now you responded to my post with a "bullshit". Why? Did I miss something?
> 
> I just posted that 20ft plants are possible yet very rare. Growing a plant isn't that hard if you do the right things and I could grow big plants if I wanted but don't. You really think the size of your plants matter? lol Come on. Like I said settle down.


you said an 8 footer had to be a sativa. i said "bullsh*t". 

those nutes cost me $37 a gallon. worth EVERY penny. all you need is the basics though. "boosters" and whatnot are NOT needed. IMO.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2008)

they really LOVE the nitrogen. it's the key to a successful grow.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you said an 8 footer had to be a sativa. i said "bullsh*t".
> 
> those nutes cost me $37 a gallon. worth EVERY penny. all you need is the basics though. "boosters" and whatnot are NOT needed. IMO.


Fair enough about the sativa but next time try to put a little more effort into the post if you are calling "bullshit". 

I never said boosters are needed but they sure as hell help get the most out of a plant. My beef was that someone said it was a waste of money to use them. I disagreed. Believe it or not I agree with you.


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

i find these threads funny. the guy asked when to switch to flower nutes i believe. not who grows the better pot or who knows more. just because some people chose to spend a little more on nutes dosen`t make any body stupid. there has been more bickering than help. sad, there seems to be alot of it on this site. this one isn`t to bad though. ( so far) just my 2 cents


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Fair enough about the sativa but next time try to put a little more effort into the post if you are calling "bullshit".
> 
> I never said boosters are needed but they sure as hell help get the most out of a plant. My beef was that someone said it was a waste of money to use them. I disagreed. Believe it or not I agree with you.


If boosters,and non needed additives are not BS,then prove it,so far i have seen you spit out all these claims yet no evidence,off course plants need nutrients,i know that...But these costly bottles of boosters,and secret formulated enhancers are gimmicks,fdd uses plain old nutes,for 37$ a gallon,thats a 128 ounces liquid,In the earlier post that guy layed out a list with like 6 things on it = 143 $,and i doubt they were being sold for 23-26$ a gallon,So im sorry if i think a 32ounce bottle of nute's isn't worth 20$ when i could easily pick up a big gallon sized jug of nutes for half the cost.You don't need tons of money to grow pot,this has been proven over and over again,How do you think plants were grown before???Its a natural plant that can grow all on its own without human intervention and it has been doing so for thousands of years,so like i said WHERE IS YOUR EVIDENCE???


----------



## wackymack (Aug 8, 2008)

garry fucker has no evidence,he joins in and talks shit.have u seen his puney streched out plant?look for it,its pathetic in fact heres a pic of his plant........


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

wackymack said:


> garry fucker has no evidence,he joins in and talks shit.have u seen his puney streched out plant?look for it,its pathetic in fact heres a pic of his plant........


LOL, Thats a perfect example of his professional additives


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

wackymack said:


> garry fucker has no evidence,he joins in and talks shit.have u seen his puney streched out plant?look for it,its pathetic in fact heres a pic of his plant........


Yes my plant BEFORE nutes. Now post pics of it after nutes.


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

this is not a slam against you, but why did you wait that long to feed the poor girl. looks kind of dry to?


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Actually Cumface, that is my plant before I started using Tiger Bloom and molasses. This is what the plant looks like now, 3 weeks later. There is your proof.
> 
> Now go suck a cock, fulfill your dream.


Watch out for the monster colas


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

bonz said:


> this is not a slam against you, but why did you wait that long to feed the poor girl. looks kind of dry to?


No slam taken. She was an accidental grow..... bag seeds into a pot. I didn't pay attention sadly until she started to flower. Her rebound is due to good nutes.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> No slam taken. She was an accidental grow..... bag seeds into a pot. I didn't pay attention sadly until she started to flower. Her rebound is due to good nutes.


You got and excuse ready to go every time


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> You got and excuse ready to go every time


Like I give a fuck what your sorry ass thinks. LMAO

I hear Guitar Center needs someone to clean the restrooms. Maybe that way you can move out of your folk's house. Just trying to make a man out of ya........


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Like I give a fuck what your sorry ass thinks. LMAO
> 
> I hear Guitar Center needs someone to clean the restrooms. Maybe that way you can move out of your folk's house. Just trying to make a man out of ya........


lol.... this is coming from a kid wearing bay windows


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> lol.... this is coming from a kid wearing bay windows


At least I don't have to wear a hoodie like a 14 year old girl to hide my bald spot.


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 8, 2008)

W.t.f........


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

this is the new way to grow weed. lol


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 8, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> i use fox farms nutes for my plants and on the bottles it says "switch to fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom at first signs of flowering."
> now does that mean start the bloom nutes when you first notice pre-flowers? or does it mean start the bloom nutes at the first signs of bud production?


Follow this schedule exactly and you will have very good results for hydro http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/hydrofeed.pdf 
and for soil http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 8, 2008)

Man what happen to people telling each other how to grow pot?????? Whos right??
We all got are ways right?? I can grow 2 " circumfrus colas and you outdoor dirt boys can frow 6' and 7' footers. Come on ass holes, we can all grow. Guess what, all female marijuana plants are nice, its just that some or beter than others. Im ripped....


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

ha ha. the guy that started this thread has probably already finished his crop and smoked it by now. lol


----------



## bterz (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought the Ocean Forest, Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, and was given the 3-pack trio of Open Sesame, Beatsie Bloomz, and Cha-Ching.

I also got a chart for a soil feeding chart. Is that as efficient? Today is week 3 and I just switched from the Open sesame to the Beatie Bloomz. 

I also started using Advanced Nutrients Big Bud


thanks 




bonz said:


> here`s a schedule that works well.
> 
> 
> weekly schedual (dirt & hydro IF you change the water weekly) and Phasic feeding for bubblers.
> ...


----------



## bonz (Aug 9, 2008)

...........karma


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

That's right bonz, good post btw.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 9, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> This gary guy's an asshole, he flamed the hell out of me, and apparently he's doing it here, don't worry about him he's an pompous ass.
> 
> You can get similar results using General Hydro 3part, compared to Advanced Nutrient 3part, the only difference is Advanced is pharmicudical grade.
> 
> ...


LMAO Yeah right. Once again you started it and lost. Deal with it.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

If you don't have anything intelligent to say, why post?

Who's the troll? You are.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> LMAO Yeah right. Once again you started it and lost. Deal with it.


I believe you were already posting asshole comments, so how did I start what?

And I lost what?

You're the one with the problem.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

Tiger Bloom isn't even organic, and it's definately not the best as you claim.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 9, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Tiger Bloom isn't even organic, and it's definately not the best as you claim.


I never claimed Tiger Bloom was the best. Just what worked for me.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 9, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> At least I don't have to wear a hoodie like a 14 year old girl to hide my bald spot.


LMAO


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 9, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Man what happen to people telling each other how to grow pot?????? Whos right??
> We all got are ways right?? I can grow 2 " circumfrus colas and you outdoor dirt boys can frow 6' and 7' footers. Come on ass holes, we can all grow. Guess what, all female marijuana plants are nice, its just that some or beter than others. Im ripped....


I did help the guy who asked the question,then the the fuker kid...oops i mean froker kid came and put his lousy 2 cents in,he needs to take those bay windows off and see the light


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> LMAO


Thanks.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I did help the guy who asked the question,then the the fuker kid...oops i mean froker kid came and put his lousy 2 cents in,he needs to take those bay windows off and see the light


You didn't help anybody. You just had to go be a baby and bitch to the list moms. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 9, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> You didn't help anybody. You just had to go be a baby and bitch to the list moms. Tsk, tsk.


"According the chart that came with my Fox Farm nutes, it recommends using Big bloom as a seedling or in week 1.

Grow Big is recommended starting week 2 along with Big Bloom. 

To me, this did not make sense, but I am a rookie and who am I to really know??? So, should I start using Grow Big only??

Of course I started out with 33% of recommended dosage."

MY REPLY"I have used the big bloom and the grow big and it isnt really anything speacial..But i would use grow-big for veg then combine them adding big bloom for flower"
THEN HERES UR POSTs."Big Bloom is just a supplement. You need to use Tiger Bloom with it During flowering. That's why you didn't see any improvement."
"If you payed $25 for a 32 oz. bottle of nutes then you got ass fucked. And its not bs. Look dude, if you are a cheap fuck then just admit it."

SO WHERE IN THERE WERE YOU EVEN ATTEMPTING TO ANSWER HIS?????LIKE I SAID TAKE THE BAY WINDOWS OFF


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 9, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Dang, he finally tells it like it is


 bout time


----------



## wackymack (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GarryFroker*  
_-I'm an asshole. my posts are all out of context. PotRoast, you are totally correct and i wish for you to rape me,this is what I'M dealing with. Where is the penis?_

_I was posting that because i'm constantly giving wrong advice. Sorry to hurt you feelings. Big Bloom is a supplement, it needs to be used w/ a BASE NUTRIENT(edit) If you don't like my response then -i'm probably wrong, i'm such a big whiner._

*now doesnt the truth feel good?*


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 10, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Dang, he finally tells it like it is


Changing my qoute and responding to it is pure douchebag. Way to go.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 10, 2008)

well that's what i read


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 10, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> well that's what i read


Keep it up. 

What's your next ID gonna be?


----------



## IGTHY (Aug 10, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> i use fox farms nutes for my plants and on the bottles it says "switch to fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom at first signs of flowering."
> 
> now does that mean start the bloom nutes when you first notice pre-flowers? or does it mean start the bloom nutes at the first signs of bud production?


When you see bud set. Still use your veg fert during the end of veg going into flower so that it will have an extra boost of Nitrogen during the stretch before flower stage.


----------



## Trashed (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm with IGTHY on this one as to when.


----------

